# Soooo much milk!



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I am getting 5+ gallons of milk per day from my cow at the moment. I am raising a calf, making a gallon of yogurt every two days, and making cheeses when I have a chance. 

Anyone have suggestions aside from a little of pigs for less time consuming (I don't have hours each day to work hard cheeses...) milk usage?


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Another calf, piggies...........chickens love milk too.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Another calf is where we're headed I think. I already give old gallons and partial jars to the chickens every day...


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you tried making paneer? Very fast and easy sliceable cheese. No aging required, my kids love it. Heat milk to 185, add vinegar to curdle, wait 15 minutes, drain, add a bit salt if you like it, press. Ready to go as soon as it's cool!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I make paneer for my chickens...that way they just get the solids and they seem to do better on that.

For kitchen use, I add baking soda and butter and crumble it and use it like ricotta. We go through lots of it...put it on salads, use it instead of meat in casseroles...just all kinds of things. In the past, I also used the whey for cooking pasta in. We don't eat pasta anymore, so I'll have to find a new use for the whey this year.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Be sure to freeze some for her dry period.


----------



## HorsesNGoats (Feb 5, 2015)

Milk soaps and lotions!


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I got tired of dealing with milk, so switched to a dairy/beef cross cow, and now with kids gone am going to milk beef cows - just take a quart or two a day and their calves can handle the rest.

Fewer health issues for the cows, also.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm jealous...use to have a friend close by who had a milk cow and she died suddenly, the cow, not the friend. Had alot of fun making cheese and the chickens loved the little extra I had left and the whey.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Cream cheese, tomme and cantal are good not so time consuming options on really busy days. I make my cheeses, buttermilk, soaps and also use in critter formula as I am bottle feeding a couple goats right now. The extra I have goes to the pigs. . .as in the whey. Normally I give away 8 gallons a week to family and friends


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

Make custard, it's a big hit.


----------

